# No name with Caller ID



## redpants (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm running DEVIOUS's Blacked Out Milestone 6 ROM for CSpire Showcase i500 and have been really happy for the most part. The biggest gripe I have so far is that when someone calls me, the caller id displays the phone number but not the name, even if that person is in my contacts. I can only see the name of the person AFTER I answer the phone.

I searched the forums and Googled it but couldn't find anyone describing my issue. Any ideas?


----------



## 4GIVON (Mar 27, 2012)

I just ran into the same problem on my phone.. did you find any solutions?


----------

